# Most comfortable Boot



## Kwaksmoka (Nov 14, 2019)

I’ve got snake boots that I like but want a pair of boots that are comfortable when I’m not worried about snakes. I’ve got a pair of danner sharptail but they truly aren’t that great. I’ve had numerous pair of Danner’s and these don’t work. I want something like a tennis shoe but a boot! What you recommend?


----------



## The Original Rooster (Nov 14, 2019)

I've had good luck with some of the Military/Tactical boots. I'd recommend trying them on instead of buying them online to make sure you find something comfortable you like.


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 15, 2019)

When I`m not in my snake boots, I`m wearing 12 inch tall LL Bean Maine hunting boots. The rubber bottom, leather top lace up boot. It`s the most comfortable footwear I`ve ever worn.


----------



## Gaswamp (Nov 15, 2019)

merrell moabs


----------



## LEON MANLEY (Nov 15, 2019)

I hunt in my Justin slip on boots, the same ones I wear to work.


----------



## Tom W. (Nov 24, 2019)

Rocky Boots.......


----------



## fireman1501 (Nov 25, 2019)

Justin boots for work and play.


----------



## 35 Whelen (Nov 25, 2019)

Very happy with the Keen boots I bought last year at REI.


----------



## model88_308 (Nov 25, 2019)

I have Danner Pronghorns and they are nice, but my Salomons are lighter and more comfortable. I believe mine are 7 or 8" and 200gr


----------



## oldfatbubba (Nov 28, 2019)

Zamberlan Kodiak is the most comfortable hunting boot I've worn.   Not being made in China is a bonus.


----------



## Goblin King (Dec 12, 2019)

My Solomon Quest 4D GTX Gen 2's are like wearing slippers. Though they do rub the back of my heel after some pretty far walks/Hike's.
They can give you soggy feet if you are not careful.


----------



## K9SNAPER (Dec 14, 2019)

crispi or zamberlan
if you are looking for light weight checkout the crispi crossovers. I workout in these and there good. 
I hunt out of the zamberlan gtx guides.  super tuff boots that is very very comfortable for miles and miles. both boots broke in quick and easy.
I probably want never ever own danner again.  they dont hold up  and arent comfortable to me. but boot fit is very different from foot to foot.


----------



## Kwaksmoka (Dec 15, 2019)

Thanks for the suggestions these are definitely ones I haven’t looked at! Much appreciated!


----------



## PopPop (Dec 15, 2019)

I don’t order boots online, same as wives.


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 15, 2019)

I like my Redwing's,,,,


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Dec 15, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> I like my Redwing's,,,,


Before I retired, the office I worked out of was in Greenville, SC. There is Redwing outlet store there I use to buy all my boots at ! Don't hear of them much unless online or near a outlet storefront ! Boots are something I can't buy without trying them on.


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 15, 2019)

greg_n_clayton said:


> Before I retired, the office I worked out of was in Greenville, SC. There is Redwing outlet store there I use to buy all my boots at ! Don't hear of them much unless online or near a outlet storefront ! Boots are something I can't buy without trying them on.


I've had mine for 8yrs now,,,,


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Dec 15, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> I've had mine for 8yrs now,,,,


LOL.....mine would get a lot of punishment on a Industrial construction site ! 2 yrs would push em !!


----------



## Cmp1 (Dec 15, 2019)

greg_n_clayton said:


> LOL.....mine would get a lot of punishment on a Industrial construction site ! 2 yrs would push em !!


Terrible on ice,ask me how I know,toes scuffed up from working on furnaces,prolly could use a new sole,,,,


----------



## DustyRoads (Jan 4, 2020)

OzarkTrail,lite weight,very comfortable,you don’t need toe warmers,good traction
 Left finger loop is too small so I use a coat hanger to pull on(once I get my shoe strings set that’s it).


----------



## DustyRoads (Jan 4, 2020)

WalMart


----------



## FROGSLAYER (Jan 27, 2020)

My Justin boot is very comfortable. Not the lightest boot around but easy on the feet.


----------



## garaceking (Mar 16, 2020)

Any of the Redwing mock toe boots are extremely comfortable and provide a lot of ankle support.  Have Goodyear welts so they can be resoled, and last quite a long time.


----------



## Jethro Bodean (Mar 25, 2020)

I recently got a pair of these, and after trying them out the other day, I have to say that I am in love with them.  They won't even really require any break-in.

https://www.rei.com/product/122167/salomon-x-ultra-3-mid-gtx-hiking-boots-mens

They are very lightweight, extremely comfortable, grip really well, and are waterproof.  They are as comfortable, and almost as lightweight as running shoes on my feet, yet they give good ankle support.

Yes, they are fairly pricey.  But as with most anything, you get what you pay for.


----------



## CroMagnum (Apr 2, 2020)

35 Whelen said:


> Very happy with the Keen boots I bought last year at REI.


I have Keen work boots that I use right now until my Lacrosse snake boots arrive next week. Sturdy and waterproof but too short to keep the snakes out and kinda heavy for hunting.


----------



## Paleo (Apr 9, 2020)

The Cabela's Meindl hikers are probably the most comfortable boots I've ever worn but they were very pricey. Cabela's stopped selling them. They were offered with a "lifetime warranty" and tore up a bit well under 1000 miles on 'em. Nobody actually honors a warranty on boots. I still have and wear them.

Early '90s Vasques made-in-Italy were similar but they aren't the same boot now.

I wear boots everyday at work walking miles through field and forest, mountain and desert, swamp and heavy brush etc. I really liked the 2 pair of LL Bean Cresta's I've gone through but the break-in  period, when they aren't so comfortable, could be a lifetime for someone who doesn't put 20+ miles a week on 'em.

Good experience with Timberland Pro where safety toe is required. Not comfortable but better than any other steel/composite tow in my experience

Red Wings are all junk. Everything they make.Hiker, safety toe, hunting... They leak like a sieve, stitching dissolves, leather separates at the bottom even before the sole falls off etc. Got charged for repair when they failed inside 3 months. Gone through 5 pair before I learned my lesson

I don't wear snake boots but I wear the Scent Blocker snake gaiters/leggings when it's mandated in the HASP/JSA and sometimes when it's not. They protect against shredding you pants and calves on briars, keep the water you didn't see from flooding your boot if you step fast, and offer piece of mind venturing into gulf coastal plain wetlands now that I'm older and my vision isn't quite so good and I have to be looking at a geospatial data collection device most of the time.

Problem with recommending boots is brand, style, type doesn't stay the same for long. They switch up where they're made, lasts used (fit and sizing), material quality, quality control etc.


----------

